# Big Brake For SE-R Spec V



## Ash33 (Aug 28, 2002)

I saw in a mag a Spec V with a Brembo big brake conversion but I can't seem to find it or any other kit on the market. Have you???


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

Brembo made a Sentra SE 00+ Front brake upgrade kit(http://www.brembo.com).

This sentra model have the same oem brakes as the specv. I am pretty sure is this kit.

Fastbrakes made a kind of upgrades for the spec v too(http://www.fastbrakes.com).


----------

